# Teacher



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

So here in WV, rifle season starts monday. I have the week except for monday and tuesday off from school. So I told me teacher that I wont be there those two days because i was going hunting and asked if he knew what I would miss. He told me that he couldn't tell me what we were doing yet. I jus said alright, thanks. He followed that up with "be careful out there, I personally armed a deer with a glock." I jus laughed at him and said thats alright my 270 reaches further then any glock and I'd get him his gun back lol. He got pissed.

Jus thought that was a funny story to share with yall


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol nice comeback


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> lol nice comeback


Thanks lol. He didnt find it amusing but I told my ROTC teacher about it (he also will be missing monday and tuesday to hunt) and he told me he was proud of that one and that I shoulda told him its too bad the deer doesn't have thumbs to use the glock


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> Thanks lol. He didnt find it amusing but I told my *ROTC teacher *about it (he also will be missing monday and tuesday to hunt) and he told me he was proud of that one and that I shoulda told him its too bad the deer doesn't have thumbs to use the glock


Where do you go to school?


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Where do you go to school?


Sissonville WV. We got Marine Corp ROTC


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> Sissonville WV. We got Marine Corp ROTC


So you attend an NROTC??? Or do you attend a JROTC??? Two big differences... The Marine Corp part of ROTC is actually ran through the Navy.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> So you attend an NROTC??? Or do you attend a JROTC??? Two big differences... The Marine Corp part of ROTC is actually ran through the Navy.


Its JROTC. Are Senior Officers are Mastery Gunnery Sargent and CWO4 retired Marine Corp


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> Its JROTC. Are Senior Officers are Mastery Gunnery Sargent and CWO4 retired Marine Corp


Well congrats on making it in, but do be sure that you never make the mistake of claiming yourself to be a cadet in any ROTC program when you're actually not. It's a federal offense to impersonate a Military Cadet that is contracted. 

But besides all of that... Good luck making it in! I've heard many Officers tell me that NROTC is very easy to complete. Stay in shape for PT, LL, and LDAC. :darkbeer:


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Well congrats on making it in, but do be sure that you never make the mistake of claiming yourself to be a cadet in any ROTC program when you're actually not. It's a federal offense to impersonate a Military Cadet that is contracted.
> 
> But besides all of that... Good luck making it in! I've heard many Officers tell me that NROTC is very easy to complete. Stay in shape for PT, LL, and LDAC. :darkbeer:


Dont fully understand what you are saying about the impersinating thing. Did i do something wrong or what?


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> Dont fully understand what you are saying about the impersinating thing. Did i do something wrong or what?


Your first responce claimed that you were in ROTC.... when you're actually in JROTC, they're two different things. I'm not trying to bash you, just letting you know. Believe me, you'll learn real quick when the military world smacks you in the face.


----------

